# Sticky  Poems



## lhczth

It was suggested that we need a place to put all of the wonderful poems often written in memory of a beloved dog. They can now all be collected here.

No discussions please, just the poems and sayings.

Admin


----------



## mmmontgomery

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

...Grieve not, nor speak of me with tears, but laugh and talk of me as if I were beside you...
I loved you so-`twas Heaven here with you.


Lend Me a Pup

I will lend to you for awhile a German shepherd pup, God said, 
For you to love him while he lives and mourn him when he's dead.
Maybe for twelve or fourteen years, or maybe two or three, 
But will you, 'til I call him back, take care of him for Me?

He'll bring his charms to gladden you and should his stay be brief,
you'll always have his memories as solace for your grief.
I cannot promise he will stay, since all from earth return, 
But there are lessons taught below I want this pup to learn.

I've looked the whole world over in search of teachers true 
And from the folk that crowd life's land I have chosen you.
Now will you give him all your love, 
Nor think the labor vain, 
Nor hate Me when I come to take My puppy back again?

I fancied that I heard them say "Dear Lord Thy will be done,"
For all the joys this pup will bring, the risk of grief we'll run.
We'll shelter him with tenderness, we'll love him while we may, 
And for the happiness we've known forever grateful stay.

But should You call him back much sooner than we've planned, 
We'll brave the bitter grief that comes and try to understand.
If, by our love, we've managed Your wishes to achieve, 
In memory of him we loved, to help us while we grieve 
When our faithful bundle departs this world of strife, 
We'll have yet another German shepherd and love him all his life.

-author unknown


When Tomorrow Starts Without Me....... 

When tomorrow starts without me, 
And I’m not there to see; 
The sun will rise and find your eyes 
All filled with tears for me. 
I wish so much you wouldn’t cry 
The way you did today, 
Remembering how I’d lay my head 
In your lap that special way. 
I know how much you love me, 
As much as I love you, 
And each time that you think of me, 
I know you’ll miss me too. 
But when tomorrow starts without me. 
Please try to understand, 
That an angel came and called my name 
And petted me with her hand. 
She said my place was ready, 
In Heaven far above, 
And that I’d have to leave behind 
All those I dearly love. 
But, as I turned to heel away, 
A tear fell from my eye, 
For all my life I never thought 
That I would have to die. 
I had so much to live for, 
So many “sits” and “downs” to do 
It seemed almost impossible, 
That I was leaving you. 
I thought about our lives together, 
I know you must be sad, 
I thought of all the love we shared, 
And all the fun we had. 
Remember how I’d nudge your hand, 
And poke you with my nose? 
The ball that I would gladly chase, 
The bad guy, I’d “bark and hold”. 
If I could relive yesterday, 
Just even for awhile, 
I’d wag my tail and kiss you, 
Just so I could see you smile. 
But, then I fully realized, 
That this could never be; 
For emptiness and memories 
Will take the place of me. 
And when I thought of treats and toys, 
I might miss come tomorrow, 
I thought of you and when I did, 
My dog-heart filled with sorrow. 
But then I walked through Heaven’s gate, 
And felt so much at home; 
As God looked down and smiled at me, 
From His beautiful golden throne. 
He said, “This is eternity, 
And now we welcome you, 
Today your life on earth is past, 
But here it starts anew. 
I promise no tomorrow, 
But today will always last; 
For you see, each days’s the same day, 
There’s no longing for the past. 
Now you have been so faithful, 
So trusting, loyal and true; 
Though there were times you did things, 
You knew you shouldn’t do. 
But good dogs are forgiven, 
And now at last you’re free; 
So won’t you sit here by my side, 
And wait right here with me?” 
So when tomorrow starts without me, 
Don’t think we’re far apart. 
For every time you think of me, 
I’m right there, in your heart.

author unknown

Melissa /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/20_bawling.gif


----------



## forbes

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

To be followed home by a stray dog is a sign of impending wealth (chinese proverb) 

I lost a treasured friend today,
the little dog who used to lay her gentle head upon my knee,
and share her silent thoughts with me,
She'll come no longer to my call,
retrieve no more her favorite ball
A voice far greater than my own has called her to his golden throne
Although my eyes are filled with tears,
I thank him for the happy years
He let her spend down here with me and for her love and loyalty,
When it is time for me to go and join her there, this much I know,
I shall not fear the transient dark for she will greet me with her bark 

author unknown


----------



## Mustangs49

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

Dear Lord, 

Please open your gates and call St. Francis 
to come escort this beloved companion 
across the Rainbow Bridge. 

Assign her to a place of honor, 
for she has been a faithful servant 
and has always done her best to please me. 

Bless the hands that send her to you, 
for they are doing so in love and compassion, 
freeing her from pain and suffering. 

Grant me the strength not to dwell on my loss. 
Help me remember the details of her life 
with the love she has shown me. 
And grant me the courage to honor her 
by sharing those memories with others. 

Let her remember me as well 
Let her know that I will always love her. 
And when it's my time to pass over into your paradise, 
Please allow her to accompany those 
Who will bring me home. 

Thank you, Lord, 
for the gift of her companionship 
and for the time we've had together. 

And thank you, Lord, 
for granting me the strength 
to give her to you now.


----------



## IliamnasQuest

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

The Greatest Gift
Karla M. Bertram, 11/23/96 



I always knew this time would come,
From the very instant our eyes first met.
How I loved you then! How I love you now!
I made a promise then and I keep that promise now . . .
You will not suffer from a pain that will not heal;
You will not know the loss of a life remembered, now gone. 

It is for me alone to make this decision,
The price for the bright joy and pure laughter
You brought me during the time we shared.
I am the only one who can decide when it is time.
When my hope dies, and my fears ride high,
Just when I need you most, I must let you go. 

It is for you alone to tell me when you are ready.
For without your guidance, I will not know
When to lay my grief, my guilt, my anger,
My sorrow and my selfish heart aside
And give you this last gift, this greatest gift.
Your eyes will speak to mine, and I will know. 

The pain of this moment is excruciating.
Tears stream down my face in a river of sorrow,
And my heart drowns in a pool of grief.
For you have spoken, and I have listened,
And unlike other decisions I have made.
This one brings no relief . . . no comfort . . . no peace. 

For if there's one thing you've taught me,
If there's only one thing I've learned. . . . 
Unconditional love has a condition after all,
I must be willing to let you go, when you speak to me
I must be willing to help you go, if you cannot go alone.
And I must accept my pain so you can be free of yours. 

Go easily now, go quickly now,
Do not linger here, it is time for you to leave.
Go find your strength, go find your youth.
Go find the ones who've gone before you.
You are free to leave me know, free to let your spirit soar
Rest easy now, your pain will soon be gone. 

I pray I will find comfort in my memories . . . 
In the dark and lonely days ahead.
I cannot say I will not miss you, I cannot say I will not cry.
For only my tears can heal my broken heart.
But, I promise you this: as long as I live, 
You will live, alive in my mind, forever in my heart. 

So I give you this last gift, all I have left to give,
And this will be my greatest gift . . . sending you away.
It is the measure of my unconditional love . . . 
For only the greatest love can say,
"Good-bye, go find the bridge, we'll meet again,
Loving you has been the greatest gift of all."


----------



## IliamnasQuest

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

Not quite a poem, but appropriate .. 



The Best Place 
Author Unknown 

We are thinking now of a German Shepherd, whose coat was flame in the sunshine and who, so far as we are aware, never entertained a mean or unworthy thought. This shepherd is buried beneath a cherry tree, under four feet of garden loam, and at its proper season the cherry tree strews petals on the green lawn of her grave. Beneath a cherry tree, or an apple, or any flowering shrub of the garden, is an excellent place to bury a dog. 

Beneath such trees, such shrubs, she slept in the drowsy summer, or gnawed at a flavored bone, or lifted her head to challenge some strange intruder. These are good places, in life or in death. Yet it is a small matter, and it touches sentiment more than anything else. For if the dog be well remembered, if sometimes she leaps through your dreams actual as in life, eyes kindling, questing, asking, laughing, begging, it matters not at all where that dog sleeps and at last. On a hill where the wind is unrebuked and the trees are roaring, or beside a stream she knew in puppyhood, or somewhere in the flatness of a pasture land where most exhilarating cattle graze. It is all one to the dog, and all one to you, and nothing is gained and nothing lost -- if memory lives. 

But there is one best place to bury a dog. One place that is best of all. If you bury her in this spot, the secret of which you must already have, she will come to you when you call -- come to you over the grim, dim frontiers of death, and down the well-remembered path and to your side again. And though you may call a dozen living dogs to heel, they shall not growl at her nor resent her coming, for she is yours and she belongs here. People may scoff at you, who see no lightest blade of grass bent by her footfall, who hear no whimper pitched too fine for mere audition, people who have never really had a dog. Smile at them then, for you shall know something that is hidden from them, and which is well worth knowing. 

The one best place to bury a good dog is in the heart of her master.


----------



## G Girl

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

Should NOT have read these at work /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/20_bawling.gif

Here is one of my personal favorites:
I'm Still Here 

Friend, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I'm the colorful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, friend, I'm everyplace! 

Author Unknown


----------



## Hawkllore

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

A DOG'S PRAYER
By Beth Norman Harris



Treat me kindly, my beloved master, for no heart in all the world is more grateful for kindness than the loving heart of me.

Do not break my spirit with a stick, for though I should lick your hand between the blows, your patience and understanding will more quickly teach me the things you would have me do.

Speak to me often, for your voice is the world’s sweetest music, as you must know by the fierce wagging of my tail when your footsteps falls upon my waiting ear.

When it is cold and wet, please take me inside, for I am now a domesticated animal, no longer used to bitter elements. And I ask no greater glory than the privilege of sitting at your feet beside the hearth. Though had you no home, I would rather follow you through ice and snow than rest upon the softest pillow in the warmest home in all the land, for you are my god and I am your devoted worshiper.

Keep my pan filled with fresh water, for although I should not reproach you were it dry, I cannot tell you when I suffer thirst. Feed me clean food, that I may stay well, to romp and play and do your bidding, to walk by your side, and stand ready, willing and able to protect you with my life should your life be in danger.

And, beloved master, should the great Master see fit to deprive me of my health or sight, do not turn me away from you. Rather hold me gently in your arms as skilled hands grant me the merciful boon of eternal rest - and I will leave you knowing with the last breath I drew, my fate was ever safest in your hands.


----------



## wire2wire

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

not a poem, but also appropriate:

A man and his dog were walking along a road. The man was enjoying the 
scenery, 
when it suddenly occurred to him that he was dead. He remembered 
dying, 
and that the dog walking beside him had also been dead for years. 

Then he wondered where the road they were traveling on was leading them. 

After a while, they came to a high, white stone wall along one side of the 
road. It looked like fine marble. At the top of a long hill, it was broken 
by a tall arch that glowed in the sunlight. When he was standing before it 
he saw a magnificent gate in the arch that looked like Mother of Pearl, and 
the street that led to the gate looked like pure gold. He and the dog walked 
toward the gate, and as he got closer, he saw a man at a desk to one side. 

When he was close enough, he called out, "Excuse me, where are we?" 
"This is Heaven, sir," the man answered. 
"Wow! Would you happen to have some water?" the man asked. 

"Of course, sir. Come right in, and I'll have some iced water brought right 
up." 

The man gestured, and the gate began to open. "Can my friend," gesturing 
toward his dog, "come in too?" the traveler asked. 
"I'm sorry, sir, but we don't accept pets." 

The man thought for a moment, shrugged, and then turned back toward the road 
and continued the way he had been originally heading his dog. 

After walking 
together for another considerable distance, the man and his dog reached the 
top of another long hill, he came to a dirt road which led through a farm 
gate that looked as if it had never been closed. There was no fence. 

As he 
approached the gate, he saw a man inside, leaning against a tree and reading 
a book. 
"Excuse me!" he called to the reader. "Do you have any water?" 
"Yeah, sure, there's a pump over there". 

The man pointed to a place that couldn't be seen from outside the gate. 

"Come on in." 

"How about my friend here?" the traveler gestured to the dog. 

"There should be a bowl by the pump." 

They went through the gate and sure enough, there was an old fashioned hand 
pump with a bowl beside it. The traveler filled the bowl and took a long 
drink himself, then he gave some to the dog. 

When they were full, he and 
the dog walked back toward the man who was standing by the tree waiting for 
them. 

"What do you call this place?" the traveler asked. 
"This is Heaven," was the answer. 

"Well, that's confusing," the traveler said. "The man down the road said 
that was Heaven, too." 

"Oh, you mean the place with the gold street and pearly gates? Nope. 
That's ****." 

"Doesn't it make you mad for them to use heaven's name like that?" 

"No. I can see how you might think so, but we're just happy that they 
screen out the folks who'll leave their best friends behind."


----------



## geg

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

The Spirit of a German Shepherd Dog 

I was standing on a hillside 
In a field of blowing wheat 
And the spirit of a German Shepherd 
Was lying at my feet. 

He looked at me with kind dark eyes 
An ancient wisdom shining through 
And in the essence of his being 
I saw love there too. 

His mind did lock upon my heart 
As I stood there on that day 
And he told me of this story 
About a place so far away. 

I stood upon that hillside 
In a field of blowing wheat
And in a twinkling of a second 
His spirit left my feet. 

His tale did put my heart at ease 
My fears did fade away
About what lay ahead of me 
On another distant day.

"I live among God's creatures now 
In the heavens of your mind 
So do not grieve for me, my friend 
As I am with my kind. 

My collar is a rainbow's hue 
My leash a shooting star 
My boundaries are the Milky Way 
Where I sparkle from afar. 

There are no pens or kennels here 
For I am not confined 
But free to roam God's heavens 
Among my Shepherd kind. 

I nap the day on a snowy cloud 
Gentle breezes rocking me 
And dream the dreams of earthlings 
And how it used to be. 

The trees are full of liver treats 
And tennis balls abound 
And Milkbones line the walkways 
Just waiting to be found. 

There even is a ring set up 
The grass all lush and green 
And everyone who gaits around 
Becomes the Best of Breed. 

For we're all winners in this place 
We have no faults, you see 
And God passes out those ribbons
To each one, even me. 

I drink from waters laced with gold 
My world a beauty to behold
And wise old dogs do form my pride 
To amble at my very side. 

At night I sleep in an angel's arms 
Her wings protecting me 
And moonbeams dance about us 
As stardust falls on thee. 

So when your life on earth is spent 
And you stand at Heaven's gate 
Have no fear of loneliness 
For here, you know I wait." 


Author unknown


----------



## Kathy K.

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

One By One

One by one, they pass my cage,
Too old, too worn, too broken, no way.
Way past his time, he can't run and play.
Then they shake their heads slowly and go on their way.
A little old man, arthritic and sore,
It seems I am not wanted anymore.

I once had a home, I once had a bed,
A place that was warm, and where I was fed.
Now my muzzle is grey, and my eyes slowly fail.
Who wants a dog so old and so frail?

My family decided I didn't belong, 
I got in their way, my attitude was wrong.
Whatever excuse they made in their head,
Can't justify how they left me for dead.

Now I sit in this cage, where day after day,
The younger dogs get adopted away.
When I had almost come to the end of my rope,
You saw my face, and I finally had hope.
You saw thru the grey, and the legs bent with age,
And felt I still had life beyond the cage.

You took me home, gave me food and a bed.
And shared your own pillow with my poor tired head.
We snuggle and play, and you talk to me low,
You love me so dearly, you want me to know.
I may have lived most of my life with another,
But you outshine them with a love so much stronger.

And I promise to return all the love I can give,
To you, my dear person, as long as I live.
I may be with you for a week or for years, 
We will share many smiles, you will no doubt shed tears.

And when the time comes that God deems I must leave,
I know you will cry and your heart, it will grieve.
And when I arrive at the Bridge, all brand new,
My thoughts and my heart will still be with you.
And I will brag to all who will hear, 
Of the person who made my last days so dear.
--Author unknown.


----------



## pam4390

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

If It Should Be

IF IT SHOULD BE THAT I GROW WEAK 
AND PAIN SHOULD KEEP ME FROM MY SLEEP 
THEN YOU MUST DO WHAT MUST BE DONE
FOR THIS LAST BATTLE CANNOT BE WON.
YOU WILL BE SAD, I UNDERSTAND
DON'T LET YOUR GRIEF THAN STAY YOUR HAND
FOR THIS DAY MORE THAN ALL THE REST
YOUR LOVE FOR ME MUST STAND THE TEST.
WE'VE HAD SO MANY HAPPY YEARS
WHAT IS TO COME CAN HOLD NO FEARS.
YOU'D NOT WANT ME TO SUFFER SO
THE TIME HAS COME, PLEASE LET ME GO.
TAKE ME WHERE MY NEEDS THEY'LL TEND
AND PLEASE STAY WITH ME TILL THE END.
HOLD ME FIRM AND SPEAK TO ME
UNTIL MY EYES NO LONGER SEE.
I KNOW IN TIME THAT YOU WILL SEE
THE KINDNESS THAT YOU DID FOR ME.
ALTHOUGH MY TAIL ITS LAST HAS WAVED,
FROM PAIN AND SUFFERING I'VE BEEN SAVED.
PLEASE DO NO GRIEVE IT MUST BE YOU
WHO HAD THIS PAINFUL THING TO DO
WE'VE BEEN SO CLOSE, WE TWO, THESE YEARS.
DON'T LET YOUR HEART HOLD BACK IT'S TEARS. 
-AUTHOR UNKNOWN


----------



## mmmontgomery

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

Musings 
by Richard Biby, Contributing Editor
Broken Arrow, Oklahoma

From time to time, people tell me, "lighten up, it's just a dog," or, "that's a lot of money for just a dog." They don't understand the distance traveled, the time spent, or the costs involved for "just a dog." 

Some of my proudest moments have come about with "just a dog." Many hours have passed and my only company was "just a dog," but I did not once feel slighted. Some of my saddest moments have been brought about by "just a dog," and in those days of darkness, the gentle touch of "just a dog" gave me comfort and reason to overcome the day.

If you, too, think it's "just a dog," then you will probably understand phrases like "just a friend," "just a sunrise," or "just a promise." "Just a dog" brings into my life the very essence of friendship, trust, and pure unbridled joy. "Just a dog" brings out the compassion and patience that make me a better person. 

Because of "just a dog" I will rise early, take long walks and look longingly to the future. So for me and folks like me, it's not "just a dog" but an embodiment of all the hopes and dreams of the future, the fond memories of the past, and the pure joy of the moment. "Just a dog" brings out what's good in me and diverts my thoughts away from myself and the worries of the day.

I hope that someday they can understand that it's not "just a dog" but the thing that gives me humanity and keeps me from being "just a 
man." So the next time you hear the phrase "just a dog." just smile, because they "just don't understand."

Roca (C) 2006
Versatile Hunting Dog Magazine, February 2006


----------



## dogbyte

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

I have a card that I am printing and selling, with part of the profit going to the Degenerative Myelopathy cart fund.
The outside has a sunset background which I took, and the following:
When first you bend to pet me
find I'm no longer there
When first you rush to greet me
and only stop and stare
When first you find my toys
stil hidden in your bed
When first you start to call me
the shed a tear instead
When first you find me snuggled
still deep inside your heart
When first you sense me watching
you know we're not apart
At last you feel my angel wings
brush soft against your skin
At last your tears give way to smiles
to know we'll meet again

The inside reads: We are loaned these precious creatures to bring light to our days. Now we look to the heavens for their special stars to light up our darkest nights. Hold them now, not in your arms, but forever in your hearts.

Published by dogbyte graphics.


----------



## KirasMum

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

Be sure to be in a comfortable enviroment before reading these, and make sure you have tissues handy!!



RAINBOW BRIDGE


Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigour. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author Unknown





Rainbow Bridge
(A RESCUER'S DREAM)



Unlike most days at Rainbow Bridge, this day dawned cold and grey, damp as a swamp and as dismal as could be imagined. All of the recent arrivals had no idea what to think, as they had never experienced a day like this before. But the animals who had been waiting for their beloved people knew exactly what was going on and started to gather at the pathway leading to The Bridge to watch.

It wasn't long before an elderly animal came into view, head hung low and tail dragging. The other animals, the ones who had been there for a while, knew what his story was right away, for they had seen this happen far too often. He approached slowly, obviously in great emotional pain, but with no sign of injury or illness. Unlike all of the other animals waiting at The Bridge, this animal had not been restored to youth and made healthy and vigorous again.

As he walked toward The Bridge, he watched all of the other animals watching him. He knew he was out of place here and the sooner he could cross over, the happier he would be. But, alas, as he approached The Bridge, his way was barred by the appearance of an Angel who apologized, but told him that he would not be able to pass. Only those animals who were with their people could pass over Rainbow Bridge.

With no place else to turn to, the elderly animal turned towards the fields before The Bridge and saw a group of other animals like himself, also elderly and infirm. They weren't playing, but rather simply lying on the green grass, forlornly staring out at the pathway leading to The Bridge. And so, he took his place among them, watching the pathway and waiting. One of the newest arrivals at The Bridge didn't understand what he had just witnessed and asked one of the animals that had been there for a while to explain it to him.

"You see, that poor animal was a rescue. He was turned in to rescue just as you see him now, an older animal with his fur graying and his eyes clouding. He never made it out of rescue and passed on with only the love of his rescuer to comfort him as he left his earthly existence. Because he had no family to give his love to, he has no one to escort him across The Bridge." The first animal thought about this for a minute and then asked, "So what will happen now?"

As he was about to receive his answer, the clouds suddenly parted and the gloom lifted. Approaching The Bridge could be seen a single person and among the older animals, a whole group was suddenly bathed in a golden light and they were all young and healthy again, just as they were in the prime of life. "Watch, and see," said the second animal. A second group of animals from those waiting came to the pathway and bowed low as the person neared. At each bowed head, the person offered a pat on the head or a scratch behind the ears.

The newly restored animals fell into line and followed him towards The Bridge. They all crossed The Bridge together. "What happened?" "That was a rescuer". The animals you saw bowing in respect were those who found new homes because of his work. They will cross when their new families arrive. Those you saw restored were those who never found homes. When a rescuer arrives, they are allowed to perform one, final act of rescue. They are allowed to escort those poor animals that they could not place on earth, Across The Rainbow Bridge" 

Author Unknown. 




HOW COULD YOU?




When I was a puppy, I entertained you with my antics and made you laugh. You called me your child, and despite a number of chewed shoes and a couple of murdered throw pillows, I became your best friend. ...Whenever I was "bad," you'd shake your finger at me and ask "How could you?" -- but then you'd relent and roll me over for a belly rub.

My housebreaking took a little longer than expected, because you were terribly busy, but we worked on that together. I remember those nights of nuzzling you in bed and listening to your confidences and secret dreams, and I believed that life could not be any more perfect.

We went for long walks and runs in the park, car rides, stops for ice cream (I only got the cone because "ice cream is bad for dogs" you said), and I took long naps in the sun waiting for you to come home at the end of the day.

Gradually, you began spending more time at work and on your career, and more time searching for a human mate. I waited for you patiently, comforted you through heartbreaks and disappointments, never chided you about bad decisions, and romped with glee at your homecomings, and when you fell in love.

She, now your wife, is not a "dog person" -- still I welcomed her into our home, tried to show her affection, and obeyed her. I was happy because you were happy. Then the human babies came along and I shared your excitement. I was fascinated by their pinkness, how they smelled, and I wanted to mother them, too. Only she and you worried that I might hurt them, and I spent most of my time banished to another room, or to a dog crate. Oh, how I wanted to love them, but I became a prisoner of love."

As they began to grow, I became their friend. They clung to my fur and pulled themselves up on wobbly legs, poked fingers in my eyes, investigated my ears, and gave me kisses on my nose. I loved everything about them and their touch -- because your touch was now so infrequent -- and I would have defended them with my life if need be. I would sneak into their beds and listen to their worries and secret dreams, and together we waited for the
sound of your car in the driveway.

There had been a time, when others asked you if you had a dog, that you produced a photo of me from your wallet and told them stories about me. These past few years, you just answered "yes" and changed the subject. I had gone from being "your dog" to "just a dog," and you resented every expenditure on my behalf.

Now, you have a new career opportunity in another city, and you and they will be moving to an apartment that does not allow pets. You've made the right decision for your "family," but there was a time when I was your only family. I was excited about the car ride until we arrived at the animal shelter. It smelled of dogs and cats, of fear, of hopelessness. You filled out the
paperwork and said "I know you will find a good home for her." They shrugged and gave you a pained look. They understand the realities facing a middle-aged dog, even one with "papers."

You had to pry your son's fingers loose from my collar as he screamed, "No, Daddy! Please don't let them take my dog!" And I worried for him, and what lessons you had just taught him about friendship and loyalty, about love and responsibility, and about respect for all life.
You gave me a good-bye pat on the head, avoided my eyes, and politely refused to take my collar and leash with you. You had a deadline to meet and now I have one, too. After you left, the two nice ladies said you probably knew about your upcoming move months ago and made no attempt to find me another good home. They shook their heads and asked "How could you?"

They are as attentive to us here in the shelter as their busy schedules allow. They feed us, of course, but I lost my appetite days ago. At first, whenever anyone passed my pen, I rushed to the front, hoping it was you that you had changed your mind -- that this was all a bad dream...
or I hoped it would at least be someone who cared, anyone who might save me.

When I realized I could not compete with the frolicking for attention of happy puppies, oblivious to their own fate, I retreated to a far corner and waited. I heard her footsteps as she came for me at the end of the day, and I padded along the aisle after her to a separate room. A blissfully quiet room.

She placed me on the table and rubbed my ears, and told me not to worry. My heart pounded in anticipation of what was to come, but there was also a sense of relief. The prisoner of love had run out of days. As is my nature, I was more concerned about her. The burden which she bears weighs heavily on her, and I know that, the same way I knew your every mood.

She gently placed a tourniquet around my foreleg as a tear ran down her cheek. I licked her hand in the same way I used to comfort you so many years ago. She expertly slid the hypodermic needle into my vein. As I felt the sting and the cool liquid coursing through my body, I lay down sleepily, looked into her kind eyes and murmured "How could you?"

Perhaps because she understood my dog speak, she said "I'm so sorry." She hugged me, and hurriedly explained it was her job to make sure I went to a better place, where I wouldn't be ignored or abused or abandoned, or have to fend for myself --a place of love and light so very different from this earthly place. And with my last bit of energy, I tried to convey to her with a thump of my tail that my "How could you?" was not directed at her. It was directed at you, My Beloved Master, I was thinking of you. I will think of you and wait for you forever. May everyone in your life continue to show you so much loyalty.

(Copyright) Jim Willis 


----------------------------
A Note from the Author:
----------------------------

If "How Could You?" brought tears to your eyes as you read it, as it did to
mine as I wrote it, it is because it is the composite story of the millions
of formerly "owned" pets who die each year in animal shelters. Anyone is
welcome to distribute the essay for a non commercial purpose, as long as it
is properly attributed with the copyright notice.

Please use it to help educate, on your websites, in newsletters, on animal
shelter and vet office bulletin boards. Tell the public that the decision to
add a pet to the family is an important one for life, that animals deserve
our love and sensible care, that finding another appropriate home for your
animal is your responsibility and any local humane society or animal welfare
league can offer you good advice, and that all life is precious.

Please do your part to stop the killing, and encourage all spay and neuter
campaigns in order to prevent unwanted animals.

Jim Willis

(A man in Grand Rapids, Michigan incredibly took out a US $7,000 full page ad
in the paper to present HOW COULD YOU? By Jim Willis, 2001)

All these poems have a background music on the site thats makes them twice as sad. please visit here to read them to their full effect.

http://www.paws.com.au/


----------



## kaipearl

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

I'll never stop loving you,
I know I'll never try.
All the oceans in the world won't hold the tears I'll cry,
But of all the words that have ever passed on land or sea or sky,
The saddest I must now say to you,
My hearts true friend, Goodbye.


----------



## srfd44-2

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

" Death leaves a heartache no one can heal......Love leaves a memory no one can steal."


----------



## debi714

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

Before I grow too frail and weak, and all that's left is peace in sleep
I know you'll do what must be done to end this fight that can't be won.
I don't fear death as humans do, so let me try to comfort you. 
Come, let's take a quiet stroll and share some quietness, soul to soul.
No need for words 'tween you and I, no need to say a last Good-bye.
We've grown so close in mind and heart, it seems so cruel that we must part.
Be sure I'll sense the pain you'll feel, without me walking at your heel.
The days will seem full of despair, your "Sunshine" simply won't be there.
In time the pain will slowly wane, you'll think of me and smile again.
You'll speak with pride and love of me, your extra special GSD.
Now take me where my needs they'll tend and stay with me until the end.
Hold me close with soft Good-byes
til lifes bright light has left my eyes.
The final sound I need to hear is your soft voice upon my ear.
Your loving face will fade and dim
as the rush of heaven closes in.

~Author Unknown


----------



## susiqusi

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

The biggest problem with dogs is that they don't live long enough. They always seem to leave us when we're most vulnerable, most in need of their biased, affirming presence. Dogs make us believe we can actually be as they see us, and it's often only after they're gone that we realize their role in what we've become.

...The Monks of New Skete

For my beloved Schatzie, who made me a more vulnerable and compassionate human being. Rest in Peace.


----------



## raysmom

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

I CALL YOU DOG

When God made the earth and sky, flowers and the trees, 
He then made all the animals, the birds and the bees. 

When His work was finished, not one was quite the same. 
He said, "I'll walk this earth of mine and give you all a name." 

And so He travelled land and sea, and everywhere He went, 
a little creature followed him until its strength was spent. 

When all were named upon the earth and in the sky and sea, 
the little creature said, "Dear Lord, there's not one left for me."

The Father smiled and softly said, "I've left you till the end, 
I'll turn my own name back to front, and call you 'dog,' my friend." 

Author Unknown


----------



## amurphy

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

I'm trying to find the one about the three stages in a dogs life - the bouncing puppy, the "grown up", then the senior. 


Andy


----------



## raysmom

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

A Living Love

If you ever love an animal, there are three days in your life you will always remember . . . 

The first is a day, blessed with happiness, when you bring home your young new friend. You may have spent weeks deciding on a breed. You may have asked numerous opinions of many vets, or done long research in finding a breeder. Or, perhaps in a fleeting moment, you may have just chosen that silly looking mutt in a shelter -- simply because something in its eyes reached your heart. But when you bring that chosen pet home, and watch it explore, and claim its special place in your hall or front room -- and when you feel it brush against you for the first time -- it instills a feeling of pure love you will carry with you through the many years to come. 

The second day will occur eight or nine or ten years later. It will be a day like any other. Routine and unexceptional. But, for a surprising instant, you will look at your longtime friend and see age where you once saw youth. You will see slow deliberate steps where you once saw energy. And you will see sleep when you once saw activity. So you will begin to adjust your friend's diet -- and you may add a pill or two to her food. And you may feel a growing fear deep within yourself, which bodes of a coming emptiness. And you will feel this uneasy feeling, on and off, until the third day finally arrives. 

And on this day -- if your friend and whatever higher being you believe in have not decided for you, then you will be faced with making a decision of your own -- on behalf of your lifelong friend, and with the guidance of your own deepest Spirit. But whichever way your friend eventually leaves you -- you will feel as alone as a single star in the dark night. 

If you are wise, you will let the tears flow as freely and as often as they must. And if you are typical, you will find that not many in your circle of family or friends will be able to understand your grief, or comfort you. 

But if you are true to the love of the pet you cherished through the many joy-filled years, you may find that a soul -- a bit smaller in size than your own -- seems to walk with you, at times, during the lonely days to come. 

And at moments when you least expect anything out of the ordinary to happen, you may feel something brush against your leg -- very, very lightly. 

And looking down at the place where your dear, perhaps dearest, friend used to lie -- you will remember those three significant days. The memory will most likely to be painful, and leave an ache in your heart. As time passes the ache will come and go as if it has a life of its own. You will both reject it and it, and it may confuse you. If you reject it, it will depress you. If you embrace it, it will deepen you. Either way, it will still be an ache. 

But there will be, I assure you, a fourth day when -- along with the memory of your pet -- and piercing through the heaviness in your heart -- there will come a realization that belongs only to you. It will be as unique and strong as our relationship with each animal we have loved, and lost. This realization takes the form of a Living Love -- like the heavenly scent of a rose that remains after the petals have wilted, this Love will remain and grow -- and be there for us to remember. It is a love we have earned. It is the legacy our pets leave us when they go. And it is a gift we may keep with us as long as we live. It is a Love which is ours alone. And until we ourselves leave, perhaps to join our Beloved Pets -- it is a Love we will always possess. 

Presented with grateful acknowledgement to the author, Martin Scot Kosins.


----------



## amahana1

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

Ammo 

Hard charging, loud barking,
shoes missing, always kissing,
My Friend

Fur shedding, dirt spreading,
water spilling, always willing,
My Companion

Loud snoring, early morning,
play starving, ever loving,
My German Shepherd


----------



## JC415

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

A faithful DOG will play with you, and Laugh with you, or cry
HE'LL gladly starve to stay with you, nor ever reason why.
And when you're feeling out of sorts, somehow HE'LL understand
HE'LL watch you with HIS shining eyes, and try to lick your hand,
HIS blind implicit faith in you, is matched by HIS great love,
The kind that all of us should have in THE MASTER up above.
When everything is said and done, I guess it isn't odd,
For when you spell DOG backwards, you get the name of GOD.

Author unknown


----------



## hanslieb

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

This is a poem of all of the dog's, I have ever had...Jack and Jill ran up the hill, and Mac was there to meet them..then came Bear who saw them there,and was so glad to meet them!..so they met Jake, your heart he'd break..he'd love to run and greet you..along came Skip, who broke his hip...he died,..when he turned two!...so Jake met Taz; what a spaz, and this I say is true...they ran away, so far away...never to be found..Petunia came, and stole their fame, so great to have around...till she met Rocky, oh so stocky..they got along,but not for long...Rocky died, and oh I cried,and then she died..., and all were gone!...along came King and brother Buddy..what a pair and so darn nutty!...Bud went away, to my dismay..I miss him so, this very day...Then here comes Rusty...Trusty Rusty...a little one, but very gustsy!...he played with King..who took him in..gave his heart away..they lived and loved, and played in the shade...till Rusty met his early grave...now King and I, we stand alone,..until a new pup steals the throne...all is good with King and I...another pup..before we die....


----------



## hanslieb

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

small world...I used to live in Put Valley! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## hanslieb

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

to...amurphy!


----------



## grizzlyjdw

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

this was done by jimmy stewart on the tonight show with johnny carson.

He came to me when I would call,
unless I had a tennis ball
-or he felt like it.
But mostly--he didn't come at all.
When he was young,
he never learned,
to heel, or sit or stay,
he did things his way.
Discipline was not his bag,
but when you were with him,
things sure didn't drag.
He'd dig up a rose bush just to spite me,
and when I'd grab 'im he'd turn and bite me.
He bit lots of folks from day to day,
the deliv'ry boy was his favorite prey.
The gas man wouldn't read our meter,
he said we owned a real man-eater.
He sat the house on fire,
but the story's long to tell.
Suffice to say that he survived,
and, the house survived as well.
And on evening walks
(and Gloria took him),
he was always first out the door.
The old one and I,
brought up the rear
because our bones were sore.
And he'd charge up the street
with Mom hangin' on,
what a beautiful pair they were.
And if it was still light,
and the tourists were out,
they created a bit of a stir!
But every once in awhile
he'd stop in his tracks
and with a frown on his face, look around.
It was just t'make sure,
that the old one was there,
to follow him where he was bound.
We're early-to-bedders in our house
I guess I'm the first to retire,
and as I'd leave the room, he'd look at me
and get up from his place by the fire.
He knew where the tennis balls were, upstairs
and I'd give 'im one for awhile
and he'd push it under the bed with his nose
and I'd dig it out with a smile.
But before very long, he'd tire of the ball
and he'd be asleep in his corner in no time at all,
and there where nights when I'd feel him climb up on our bed
and lie between us, and I'd pat his head;
and there were nights when I'd feel this stare,
and I'd wake up and he'd be sitting there
and I'd reach out to stroke his hair;
and sometimes I'd feel him sigh,
and I think I know the reason why.
He'd wake up at night,
and he would have this fear
of the dark, of life, of lot's of things,
and he'd be glad to have me near.
And now he's dead.
And there are nights when I think I feel him
climb up on our bed,
and lie between us, and I pat his head;
and there are nights when I think I feel that stare,
and I reach out my hand to stroke his hair,
and he's not there.
Oh, how I wish that wasn't so,
I'll always love a dog named Bo.


----------



## Sue Smart

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

She's Gone

You can shed tears that she is gone
or you can smile because she has lived.
You can close your eyes and pray that she’ll come back
or you can open your eyes and see all she’s left.
Your heart can be empty because you can’t see her
or you can be full of the love you shared.
You can turn your back on tomorrow and live yesterday
or you can be happy for tomorrow because of yesterday.
You can remember her and only that she’s gone
or you can cherish her memory and let it live on.
You can cry and close your mind,
be empty and turn your back
or you can do what she’d want:
smile, open your eyes, love and go on.

-David Harkins


----------



## APhoenixRisen

*Re: Poems - Wings*

Wings - PhoenixRising

God speed dear friend, Valhalla waits
Oh the wonders you will see
While marking time until the day
Valkyrie comes for me.

On gentle, silken wings she flies
Gathering frightened, searching souls
And soothes them with sweet lullabyes
As Valhalla's joys unfold

Just yesterday but long ago...
Seems time so quickly flies
One day it's bouncy wet hellos
Then bittersweet goodbyes.

Come one last time, I'll walk with you
Just 'til you see the gates
With love filled heart I'll guide you to
Where the kind Valkyrie waits.

And for all the joy you've given me
For the glory days gone by
My best and final gift my love,
I grant you wings to fly.


----------



## Bobie4me

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

Upsy Daisy where did you find this! 
When Tomorrow Starts Without Me..
I read it 3 times and it kind of soothes the pain and remends me the truth...Bo is still always there.
Thank you so much for sharing that. It was a true comfort.


----------



## Bobie4me

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

I just finished reading everything in here. You all share in the same pain. I don't feel like a fool to have loved this way.
Everything I have read was inspiring and has greatly helped most of the pain. 
When I brought Bo home yesterday and held his urn I felt like it was day 1 all over again....
Because of you all here you reminded me he left me with incredible memories and a love I have not felt in a long time.
You helped me see I may have had to let him go physically but he is never gone from my heart and his memories will always live on.
Thank you so very much


----------



## NCSFK9

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

I just cried my eyes out from reading these poems, but it felt good. Thank you for all who shared their poem. I miss my girl who went to the Rainbow Bridge on September 19th, 2006. This thread reminded me of all the good times we had together and that I did a good thing for her in letting her go. I have a poem that I put next to her picture in a double picture frame. It sits on top of her urn:

Heavenly Father, Creator of all things. 
Thank you for blessing me with this loyal dog.
Thank you for letting her teach me unselfish love.
Thank you for all the memories that I can recall 
to brighten my days for the rest of my life.
Finally, in gratitude, I return my dog to you.
Amen.

I hope this helps someone like the other poems in this post have helped me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif


----------



## EastGSD

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

Both of these are in memory of our Harry (Mercer's Keeper of the Keys)he was lost to sudden cardiac death at 18mths of age.

The first is written by my daughter Beth, she was 13 at the time (BIG tissue alert). The second one is from me.


Harry...

You left me too soon. Although I spent countless hours with you, it seems to be not enough, now that you are gone. Even though I brushed you, fed you, and exercised with you I feel I did not care enough for you.You were always there for me though I was not for you.
I miss you playing with your ball, I miss you eating my frisbee, I miss you shaking water on me after it rains, your beautiful eyes, your brilliant head, and the happy expression you gave everyone. I miss your trips to the park... chasing me. I loved showing you, even if you were a butt-head. You loved everything and everybody, and I don't know anybody who didn't love you. I will remember and will always remember the little things you did to make me smile. You were always so silly, so beautiful, I love you. I hope I can grasp the fact that I will never see you again, until of course I meet you at the bridge.
We planted you a bush... I think you'd like it. Its gonna get really big too. It grows pink flowers and attracts butterflies. Its been hard without you these last couple days. I really can't believe your gone. It's as if you never were...
You must be having loads of fun with all our other pals, Maxie, Kera, Kristy tell them all I love them and I'm sorry I wont see them for awhile. I miss you terribly my Harry Potter. I would like to ask how your doing, but there is no way you can tell me, I assume that they are taking good care of you.

"Where there is no love there is no pain."


There is a lot of pain, but writing this letter is helping. I wanted to tell you how much I love you but there are no words to explain that to you. I hope you stay as beautiful as we all saw you were.

I love you Harry my protector, my brother, my friend.
Meet you at the bridge and I'll bring the ball...

Beth



Harry ...

Mercer's Keeper of the Keys

I knew when I first saw you it was meant to be
I watched you find your feet 

I didnt know you yet, you were a group of pups 
I watched in wonder hoping, one of you were mine.

You werent the one I chose, seems fate sent you to me
I didnt like your face, now its all my eyes can see.

Oh how I want to see your smile, your giddy, joyous grin
How I want to feel the warmth of fur against my hands.
I want to hear your bark, its message of life.

You left without goodbye, you left me with all this pain
how can I rise each morning without you in my mind?
our dreams for you built upon for years, never to be realized

but yet..... you were the glory of it all Harry, 
you *were* the best I could ever hope for
Your happiness was infectious
it touched the world
it had our hearts ....

We never realize how fragile life is till it reminds us
life spoke loud and clear on Monday, we heard it
we felt it, it took back what it gave

Even though we are left in a fog and full of sorrow 
our lives are still all the better

we have kissed the face of God...

~~~Forever missing you. Cherri, Linda, Beth, Sammie, Kevin, Thom, Lori, Pat and Shannon


----------



## coopertip

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

Tribute to a Dog

The one absolutely unselfish friend that man can have in this selfish world, the one that never deserts him, the one that never proves ungrateful or treacherous, is his dog. A man's dog stands by him in prosperity and in poverty, in health and in sickness. He will sleep on the cold ground, where the wintry winds blow and the snow drives fiercely, if only he may be near his master's side. He will kiss the hand that has no food to offer; he will lick the wounds and sores that come in encounter with the roughness of the world. He guards the sleep of his pauper master as if he were a prince. When all other friends desert, he remains. When riches take wing and reputation falls to pieces, he is as constant in his love as the sun in its journey through the heavans.

-- Senator George Vest, 1870
taken from Dean Koontz's "Watchers)


----------



## raysmom

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

http://www.angelbluemist.com/christmas.html

CHRISTMAS AT THE RAINBOW BRIDGE

As the midnight hour approaches on Christmas Eve, a tremendous celebration begins. If you listen closely you will hear the exuberant sound of Bridgekids preparing for the remarkable moment that comes but once a year. Puppies romp through the tall green grass, chasing butterflies and rolling over and over until fits of giggles bring them to a tumbling stop. The volume increases as kittens, cats, tigers and lions purr in pure delight while the wings of snow white doves gently caress the air. The babbling brook that runs beneath Rainbow Bridge overflows onto the edge of mossy banks and fins of treasured aquatic life quiver in anticipation of this most joyous event. Nestled in the midst of this happy choir of Bridgekids are the littlest angel tots staring in awe at the majestic Christmas tree adorned with flowing strands of angel hair. Effervescent, twinkling stars seesaw elegantly from the sky and land in glorious harmony upon the stoic limbs of Heaven's most perfect Christmas tree. Swaying to and fro in nearby rocking chairs are grandmothers, grandfathers, parents, aunts, uncles and loved ones. The sound of their whispered lullabies permeate the air as they sing to tiny angel babies resting quietly in their arms.

Like magic the clock approaches midnight and a great stirring is heard in the distance. Each Bridgekid stops and listens, knowing the time is near, and they choose a fleecy cloud on which to snuggle. The roar of purrs drops to barely an audible hum, the babbling brook ripples hypnotically and the flutter of downy feathered wings fall silent. Heaven's spirited toddlers climb expectantly upon the laps of angels while babies coo in tranquil unison.

Amidst the warm glow of candle light which rises from the earth below, the arms of the Bridge Keeper envelop the heavens and into the precious hands of each child and in front of each animal a holy gift is placed. With grand exuberance the ribbons are removed and left to fly on a tender breeze where they dissolve into showers of angel dust. As the golden lids of these heavenly gifts are raised, an amazing aura fills the sky, reaching down to the very core of the earth. Ascending from each and every box is the greatest gift of all unending, unconditional, all-encompassing love. This blessed love gently wraps itself around the cherished souls of heaven, warming their hearts with beacons of radiant light and bringing forth from angels an exquisite chorus.

As the clock strikes midnight the distance between heaven and earth is vanished. It is at this very moment on Christmas Eve that the Bridge Keeper, His children, angels and Bridgekids send a message to their earthly loved ones on the wings of this unbridled love.

Listening carefully with an open heart we will hear the familiar voice of our own angel whisper softly into our ear their Christmas message; "Let me share with you this love of mine, always and forever. When you need me know that I am here. I have not left you for I am in your heart where I belong. Our love is eternal as is the brilliant glow of candlelight, which illuminates the path to the heavens and Rainbow Bridge. I wait patiently as do you for our inevitable and glorious reunion. I love you, I love you, I love you."

Author unknown


----------



## Guest

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

This one will always be my favorite and for more reason than one. It's by Siegfried Sassoon (1886 - 1967) a poet so dear to my heart that I named my fourth Shepherd after him. Being a former warrior myself and a witness as well to the horrors of war I can well measure what it must have been for Sassoon to have experienced the **** of the trenches of WWI. He is considered by many, myself included, to be the finest war poet of all time. All the more precious that he could experience such suffering and still go on in 1921 to write this poem. No words ever captured better the solace our dogs bring to us. The poem is entitled:

MAN AND DOG

"Who's this –– alone with sand and sky?
It's only my old dog and I ––
It's only him; it's only me;
Alone with stone and grass and tree.

What share we most –– we two together?
Smells, and awareness of the weather.
What is it makes us more than dust?
My trust in him; in me his trust.

Here's anyhow one decent thing
That life to man and dog can bring;
One decent thing, remultiplied
Till Earth's last dog and man have died."

- Siegfried Sassoon


If you wish to have this poem ready for a quick callup on your web browser I have entered it in the poems section at IN-MEMORY-OF-PETS.com. Here is the link:

http://www.in-memory-of-pets.com/personalprayer.php?ID=63749


----------



## CherryCola

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

Some of you may know that I have a book of my poetry published and on sale currently, so I thought I'd just post one that I wrote shortly after Logan passed away.

Our Time Was Short

So many words and thoughts to share,
And the tired emptiness because you're not there.

I've never missed anything so much,
Or held so tight with need,
I'd do anything for one last touch,
I'm sick and sore with greed.

I knew it always had to be,
I swear that time stood still,
When you were snatched away from me,
And left me numb and ill.

I wanted to say so many things,
But I could only say three words,
Then you opened up your wings,
And flew as free as the birds.

I must have repeated it a thousand times or more,
I love you, I love you, I love you,
I've never been so sure,
My world, my escape, my rescue.


----------



## DebbieDavidson

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

Thank you! This is very touching.

Bless you


----------



## Bunny

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

A Place For Us written by Terri Onorato

I know what you're thinking.
You think I'm dead. Because you cannot see
me with your human eye, cannot feel me,
with your hands or hold me in your arms.
You think I am gone forever.
You recall how I looked when I left this place
and you cannot remotely imagine that I could
possibly be alive in another place.
You are racked and torn by the pain of our
separation and it blinds you to that
which is right in front of you ... me.
How many times since I left your immediate
sight have you been told that I'm dead
and you should "get over it"...
How many times have you cried yourself to sleep
because you feel like an outcast,
believing you're supposed to get over me because
that's what people say is normal...
but somehow you can't and no one seems to understand?
How many times have you put yourself through
such excruciating pain because you aren't
willing to consider that I am not, by any means, dead.
I want you to do me a favor and go back in time with me.
Remember the glorious day I came into your home-
was I not the most intriguing creature you'd ever met?
Did I not make you laugh and giggle?
Did I not look at you with such adoration that you
wanted nothing more than to spend the rest
of your life with me? I wanted this too.
Remember the days when I was in my prime and
we did many things together. You were so proud of me!
I was a good friend and I took care of you
when you cried, were angry or felt down and unhappy.
When you didn't have a lot of time for me
because of your obligations, I waited patiently for you.
I was always there when you needed me.
Did I not look at you with such acceptance and patience
that at times you felt perhaps a bit unworthy?
You were never unworthy in my eyes.
Remember when age crept up on me, my bones became
stiff and my movements slower.
Still I met you at the door when you came home
and followed you around the house.
We'd been together for so long,
I was your very best friend regardless of what you
were doing, saying, thinking. Did I not look at you
with such kindness and understanding that you felt
overwhelmed? I couldn't get enough of you.
Remember the last time we saw each other with
earthly eyes? You tried to be brave but I knew
you were crying ...
I know you so well. Better than anyone else
in the whole world.
Did I not look at you with such pure trust and love
that you yearned only to hold me close
and keep me with you always?
Did you not promise that you would love me forever?
I believed you. If this is so then why have you let me go
by thinking I no longer exist?
Remember the depth in my eyes all those times
I looked at you with adoration, acceptance,
patience, trust and love.
Who created this depth and love?
Would the Creator diminish the song of our laughter
which was created in the name of love?
I am no longer an earthly figure, this is true.
My body was only part of who I really am.
My body would have been but a mere shell on earth
if it were not filled to overflowing with my soul,
my spirit, my loving light.
When we met you thought I was cute, sweet, pretty
and adorable. But what kind of relationship would
we have had if this is all that I'd been?
How could you have loved me if I'd had no spiritual
substance? We are all made up of energy which
resides far deep down inside of us, it is our core,
our soul, spirit and loving light.
It is the energy that is all of life ...
it has no beginning,
it has no end. It simply is and always will be
and without it there is no life.
You can't see it with the naked eye
nor can you hold it in your hand,
it is simply a certain knowing that this energy does exist.
It's a knowing just as you know
that our love existed on earth -
you couldn't see our love in a solid sense,
you couldn't gather it all up and confine it to one place.
But you *knew* it existed.
There was no doubt in your mind.
They demand you get over me, insisting that I'm dead
and you'll never see me again
because animals don't go to Heaven.
Oh really? I'm here to tell you different.
You were worthy of my love and undying devotion
on earth as I was of yours.
Do you really believe this love would be 
snatched from us *forever* by a loving Creator
simply because I wasn't human? Was I not a living,
breathing creation with personality?
How could I have been so if I didn't possess
the energy of soul, spirit and loving light?
And if this energy is and always will be,
then how can it be that I am dead?
If my core is not of the energy that is all of life
then I was never alive to begin with.
But you know better. You cry because you miss me,
this I understand. I miss you too -
I miss the belly rubs, hugs and kisses that we shared.
But life does go on beyond these wonderful,
fulfilling physical connections.
I came to this place to live a whole new life,
not because I didn't love you anymore
or because I wanted something better.
I came here because it was time for me to go
to the next phase of my existance,
something all living creatures must do eventually.
It is the normal progression of life.
I was not taken away from you because you cannot
take away that which was never owned.
My presence in your life was and is a gift
to be cherished and honored
just as I cherish and honor you.
Life is not simply about being born into a body,
living a certain number of years and then dying.
Energy cannot die. We are blessed with time in a body
so that we can learn, share and grow.
It prepares us for the next phase of our eternal life.
The body holds within it the true life force
of our existance...our soul, spirit and loving light.
Without these our bodies would be empty, blank,
void of feeling and expression.
Without our energy we would indeed be dead
and could never have experienced our love for each other.
You say that all you have left are memories.
Not so. You see, when I took leave of my earthly body
I left a little something behind for you.
You can't touch it, hold it or examine it.
For what I left behind
is far too uninhibited for confinement.
I left behind a piece of my soul.
I placed it right next to your own which is quite fitting
as we were always side by side in our earthly life together.
I love you too much to have left you with nothing but
memories which tend to fade and
grow cloudy as the years go by.
I love you too much to have vanished without a trace.
How selfish it would be of me to remove love
and light from your life.
I understand your tears, each one you shed is testament
to your love for me and I am honored and humbled.
But don't forget the good things we shared -
remember and smile. This is an honor for me as well.
And when you need me I will be here.
Close your eyes, relax, take slow, deep breaths
and picture me in your mind. Shut off the world and
your notions of what death is and give me a chance.
Look for the subtle signs I send you.
Don't stop being proud of me, I am a friend to be proud of,
I am still your friend and soul mate.
Don't memorialize the death of my body
but instead honor and celebrate my never-ending life
for it is eternal and forever as is my love for you.
Until we meet again...


----------



## nitros_mommy

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

I was reading the posts about members who had lost their dogs, each and everyone made me cry, I only write poetry when i get that bug, it's not something i do all the time.. And something inside me told me to write this down. It might not be good.. But i thought that maybe words from our passed on friends might be comforting. 
I don't profess to be a good poet, but i write what i feel.. hope it's not too awful..

A Dogs Life by Wendy Jones (4-12-07)

Running and jumping,
Leaping so high, 
Life as a dog,
Is great, it’s no lie,
Living your life,
As faithful best friend,
Wagging your tail
That vase just won’t mend.

Fed two meals a day
Fresh water on tap
Belly rubs aplenty
And cuddles on laps,
Licks on faces and 
Slobber on knees
Throw that ball mom,
Don’t be a tease!

I know I am gone,
From your life this is true,
But these things I know,
They are nothing new,
I am still here,
Please don’t cry,
Play with my ball
I’ll lick your face dry.

I know I’m a memory
But I still love you
Gone from your arms
I know this is true
I watch you now
From the rainbow bridge
I’m happy mom
I don’t even itch.

I can run, I can jump,
I can leap so high,
Life as a dog, 
Is great I can’t lie,
I lived my life,
As your best friend,
Just know one day,
Your heart will mend.


----------



## raysmom

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

A Dogs Message From Heaven

I am sending you this message as I can see you are still having struggles with coping each day since my passing.
You may walk in darkness and your heart is broken with my absence. I haven't left you as you hold me in your heart. Please don't be sad as the light will come shinning through for you. For each day of sunshine, think of it as reminder of me beaming down on you. Be happy that I am no longer in pain from sickness or injury. 
I will let you feel my presence if you will let me. Just have faith and let it happen.

Let me tell you what it's like here in this wonderful place. There is no clouds nor dreary rain..Just lot of blue sky and sunshine casted on us from His most gracious presence. There are miles of green grassy fields and meadows of beautiful flowers.
There is no cruel humans to hurt us, just the keepers who have been specially chosen to care for us...

We all get along here large and small.Some of us had a pretty rough life while others were very spoiled. We run and play tag or chase balls. We can be lazy as we want and take long naps. The Creator checks on us each day.

I have met many of your friends furr kids here.
It's been neat to see my brothers and sisters again that came here before me.
We are here waiting here for you when your purpose on Earth is complete. My wish for you is to be happy for me and not sad. It will be the most happiest of reunions and I will lick away all your tears. There will be nothing but good times for ever and ever.

When the time is right and it will come, I want you to take in another furr kid to care for just as you cared for me and protected me from all harm and gave me the security that I needed all those years. They deserve the life I had with you. Try and do that for me.

You were my life and I will always love you for that.
I am not that far away and I will be close to you in spirit and will remain in your heart. Do not think of me when I was at my worst but all the great memories we shared together. I hate to see you cry.
I want to be remembered for all the silly things I did and things we did together. 

So my best friend, untill your task on Earth is finished, take care of yourself and help another less fortunate kid to know the love I shared with you and you will be forever rewarded. You will know when the time is right.
Love you Forever,
Your 4 legged soulmate.

Author...K. Faulkner


----------



## rowansd

I just came across this one its a tear jerker for sure.



BYE BABY 

No more lonely cold nights or hearing that I'm bad 

No more growling belly from the meals I never had. 

No more scorching sunshine with a water bowl that's dry. 

No more complaining neighbors about the noise when I cry. 

No more hearing "shut up", "get down" or "get out of here"! 

No more feeling disliked, only peace is in the air. 

Euthanasia is a blessing, though some still can't see 

why I was ever born If I weren't meant to be. 

My last day of living was the best I ever had. 

Someone held me very close, I could see she was very sad. 

I kissed the lady's face, and she hugged me as she cried. 

I wagged my tail to thank her, then I closed my eyes and died. 

Written by an Animal shelter volunteer in Massena, NY


----------



## Timber1

I hope this OK, but never delete this post.


----------



## Cady

In my feelings of pain and devastation at losing my beloved Kayla, someone pointed out a part of a song that means so much to me right now. It's the country song by Garth Brooks. The name of the song is "The Dance" and part of it is 

<span style="color: #3333FF">*"I could have missed the pain but I would've had to miss the dance". * </span>


----------



## 2dogcrew

IF IT SHOULD BE

If it should be that I grow frail and weak
And pain should keep me from my sleep 
Then you must do what must be done
For this, the last battle, can't be won

You will be sad - I understand
Don't let your grief then stay your hand
For this day, more than all the rest
Your love and friendship, stand the test

We've had so many happy years
What is to come can hold no fears
You'd not want me to suffer so 
When the time comes, please let me go

Take me where my needs they'll tend
Only stay with me until the end
And hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see

I know in time you too, will see
It is a kindness you do for me
Although my tail it's last has waved
From pain and suffering I have been saved

Don't grieve that it should be you
Who must decide this thing to do
We've been so close, we two these years
Don't let your heart hold any tears

Author Unknown 

_ Provided by Luka's Mom on the death of her beloved Shadow. _


----------



## lhczth

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

Bump for board pruning


----------



## Guest

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

I found this in my local paper recently. It was submitted by a pastor who's faithful dog had just passed. A member of his church had given it to him. It may be known to others but for me at least the author is unknown.


I explained to St. Peter
I'd rather stay here,
Outside the Pearly Gate.

I won't be a nuisance,
I won't even bark,
I'll be very patient and wait.

I'll be here,
Chewing on a celestial bone,
No matter how long you may be.
I'd miss you so much,
If I went in alone.
It wouldn't be heaven for me.


----------



## shazza35au

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

TIM McGRAW LYRICS

"My Old Friend"

My old friend, I recall
The times we had hanging on my wall
I wouldn't trade them for gold
Cause they laugh and they cry me
Somehow sanctify me
They're woven in the stories I have told
And tell again

My old friend, I apologize
For the years that have passed
Since the last time you and I
Dusted off those memories
But the running and the races
The people and the places
There's always somewhere else I had to be
Time gets slim, my old friend

Don't know why, don't know why
Don't know why, don't know why

My old friend, this song's for you
Cause a few simple verses
Was the least that I could do
To tell the world that you were here
Cause the love and the laughter
Will live on long after
All of the sadness and the tears
We'll meet again, my old friend

Goodbye, goodbye
Goodbye, goodbye

My old friend, my old friend
Goodbye, goodbye

this is a very moving song we played at my brother's dog funeral


----------



## bullet395

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

I wrote this for my GSD Bullet when I found out that he would be leaving us soon. I read it to him as he peacefully drifted off and away from us. I purposely wrote it so that it appears as if it could be the thoughts of myself or Bullet. I would invite any of you to use it for your beloved friends. I have a copy of it next to his pictures. He has pictures posted in a recent thread on the Health Issues.

Dear Friend

Time and fate dictate that our paths must part now,
But I would like to leave you with these words and thoughts

I have enjoyed our time together, you have been a faithful companion and protector. I can only hope that you have enjoyed your time as much with me

I have learned much from you to include trust and unconditional love. I can only hope that you have learned as much from me

Your unselfish acts of kindness will not be forgotten, you took time out of your day to play ball with me, and to accompany me on beautiful walks through the neighborhood, I hope that you enjoyed this as much as me. 

I was always so proud to be seen with you, and I hope you were as proud to be seen with me

We knew when we met that our time together would not last for eternity on this earth, but our memories will

You have fulfilled all of your obligations to me, and I can only hope that I have fulfilled my obligations towards you

It is hard to end our time together, but time and fate dictate that it must be this way

Our separation will be painful and we will take a small part from eath other on our new journeys, but our bond will not be broken

It has been an honor and a pleasure to have shared my life with you, and I hope that your life with me has been just as rewarding

Thank you for protecting our family and our home while we slept, your strength and power kept evil away

Be righteous in all of your future journeys, we will one day meet again in God's Heaven so that we may pick up where we were in this world

Love always,
Your friend

Bullet
August 17, 1997- July 14, 2008


----------



## bullet395

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

Actually his pictures are in the In loving memory section. I hope you will take a look and enjoy his beauty.


----------



## DorianE

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a 
peep. I could see that you were crying, You 
found it hard to sleep.

I whined to you softly as you brushed away a 
tear, "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, 
I'm here."

I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you 
pour the tea, You were thinking of the many 
times, your hands reached down to me.

I was with you at the shops today, Your arms 
were getting sore. I longed to take your parcels, 
I wish I could do more.

I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with 
such care. I want to reassure you, that I'm not 
lying there.

I walked with you towards the house, as you 
fumbled for your key. I gently put my paw on you, 
I smiled and said "it's me."
You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair. I 
tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing 
there.

It's possible for me to be so near you everyday. 
To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."
You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think 
you knew, in the stillness of that evening, I was 
very close to you.

The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning 
and say "good-night, God bless, I'll see you in 
the morning."

And when the time is right for you to cross the 
brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you and we'll 
stand, side by side.

I have so many things to show you, there is so 
much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey 
out ... then come home to be with me.


----------



## steve350

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

Have you ever taken the walk that is saddest of all,
The walk to the grave of your precious one?
have you heard the terrible sound of the earth
as if fell on the dearest gift from above?

Then, alas, do you know what you must endure
in this chaos of sorrow and woe
And you know what it costs to go from the grave
to your lonely home with your blow.

Oh! then did you think that never again
could life be sunshine to you,
your eye could see but soulless waste:
dead with her was flower and field too.

But have patience, my friend, there is hope for you
and God knows when you most of it crave;
Yes, even on the threshold of death there's hope,
you shall see light in the dark of the grave

This light is from Him who has risen from the grave
take your sorrow and lean on His breast.
None can console, no, none in the world,
In Him alone is perfect rest.

Let your sorrow quietly rest in your heart,
and day after day will ease its pain
Life will seem like a peaceful dream
and you will never murmur agian.

Once more on nature your eye will smile;
through a mist of tears you will joy perceive;
you will live in hope of a meeting again
believe me, yes, trust, believe

For I have taken the wallk that is saddest of all,
the walk to the grave of my love.
I have heard the terrible sound of the earth
as it fell on MY dearest gift from above.


----------



## shazza35au

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

Melissa,
That poem you wrote is so beauitful only a dog lover could relate to that.

Shyann & Bruiser's Mummy
RIP
BRUISER & SHYANN


----------



## shazza35au

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

That is so beautiful i can relate to that poem it bought tears to my eyes thinking of my beloved German Shepards


----------



## shazza35au

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

That is so beautiful i can relate to that poem it bought tears to my eyes thinking of my beloved German Shepards


----------



## lucymom

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

Lucy's poem. It wasn't meant to be a poem. She had just been diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma (god, I hate even to write that word...) and I was looking at her and typing my thoughts:

The surgeon came out to tell me you were okay....for now
But that you would not be with me for long
And he said that you were beautiful
But we knew that, you and I

You watch me at my computer
Black eyes full of wisdom
And I so hope you don't know
What is happening to you

We have our special time at night
Where we lay head to head
Whispering secrets
Known only by
You and I

We walk on the beach in the rain
Everyone else is leaving
But their is still fun to be had for us
Even in the rain
We know this
You and I

Eleven years
We live quietly
Our love known and felt every moment
Even when you are playing hard to get
We both know we need each other
You and I

There are things to do
I have to go to work
You want to go for car rides to the park
But we are happiest at home being quiet with each other
Silently agreeing that home really means
You and I

You don't always snuggle, you don't always give kisses
You wear your dignity like a comfortable robe
You are the "serious one"
But we know, at night, during our time
That we can be vulnerable
We can be silly
You and I

Your quirks, your little jokes
You do things that make me laugh
You pretend to be fresh
But we know it's for fun
It makes us one
You and I

Heaven is the top of your head
The way it smells, so clean, like a baby
And the way it fuzzes up when I stroke it
Your breathing slows and grows content when I stroke it
It's when we are happiest
You and I

I see you now
Watching me, loving me, trusting me to protect you
And my heart aches
Knowing what is to come

It's the only thing I can't share with you
You can never know
Any of this heartbreak
And I must keep it away from you

I fear that you know it anyway
That you see my heart
Sense my sadness
As you always have

There have never been secrets
Between you and I

How will I bear it when you are gone.
My princess, my heart, my soul
When there is no you
Only I










Lucy, looking in your eyes, I saw my whole world.

Lucy died on Christmas, 2008. She's my heartlight. I miss her more than I can say....

Jennifer


----------



## Qyn

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

Jennifer that was beautiful - thankyou for sharing this poem.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

jennifer you know i love that poem. and i know that someday, at just the right time, just the right dog will come...and fill your heart again with love and light. take good care, 
katherine


----------



## lucymom

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

Thanks Katherine. Lucy was part of my soul. I know we've all loved and lost dogs, and folks know what I mean when I say that some take an extra big piece of our hearts when they go. She was so healhty and vibrant when she got sick, it just did not seem like it should be her time.

She taught me a lot about living with joy and courage though, she was a saucy imp right up until hours before her fatal bleed---stealing her brother's bone and flirting outrageiously with the golden retriever next door!

But yes, I know that there is enough of my heart left to share with another....

Thank you.

Jennifer


----------



## Qyn

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

I'm not sure if this belongs in this section, but it is something I copied from this website as I felt it was very relevant to the way we see our dogs. I have been going through our hard drives trying to find Buddy photos and I rediscovered this.

These wondrous creatures are dogs and no matter how well trained, they may, sometimes, simply react as a dog despite the degre of training.

TRUST - A DEADLY DISEASE -- Author Unknown

There is a deadly disease stalking your dog, a hideous, stealthy thing just waiting its chance to steal your beloved friend. It is not a new disease, or one for which there are inoculations. The disease is called "Trust". 

You knew before you ever took your puppy home that it could not be trusted. The breeder who provided you with this precious animal warned you, drummed it into your head. Puppies steal off counters, destroy anything expensive, chase cats, take forever to house train, and must never be allowed off lead!! 

When the big day finally arrived, heeding the sage advice of the breeder, you escorted your puppy to his new home, properly collared and tagged, the lead held tightly in your hand. 

At home the house was "puppy-proofed". Everything of value was stored in the spare bedroom, garbage stowed on top of the refrigerator, cats separated, and a gate placed across the living room to keep at least one part of the house puddle free. All windows and doors had been properly secured, and signs placed in all strategic points reminding all to "Close the door!" 

Soon it becomes second nature to make sure the door closes nine tenths of a second after it was opened and that it is really latched. "Don't let the dog out" is your second most verbalized expression. (The first is "No!") 

You worry and fuss constantly, terrified that your darling will get out and disaster will surely follow. Your friends comment about who you love most, your family or the dog. You know that to relax your vigil for a moment might lose him to you forever. 

And so the weeks and months pass, with your puppy becoming more civilized every day, and the seeds of trust are planted. It seems that each new day brings less destruction, less breakage. Almost before you know it, your gangly, slurpy puppy has turned into an elegant, dignified friend. 

Now that he is a more reliable, sedate companion, you take him more places. No longer does he chew the steering wheel when left in the car. And darned if that cake wasn't still on the counter this morning. And, oh yes, wasn't that the cat he was sleeping with so cozily on your pillow last night? 

At this point you are beginning to become infected, the disease is spreading its roots deep into your mind. 

And then one of your friends suggest obedience classes, and, after a time you even let him run loose from the car into the house when you get home. Why not, he always runs straight to the door, dancing a frenzy of joy and waits to be let in. And, remember he comes every time he is called. You know he is the exception that disproves the rule. (And sometimes late at night, you even let him slip out the front door to go potty and then right back in.) 

Years pass- it is hard to remember why you ever worried so much when he was a puppy. He would never think of running out the door left open while you bring in the packages from the car. It would be beneath his dignity to jump out the window of the car while you run into the convenience store. And when you take him for those wonderful long walks at dawn, it only takes one whistle to send him racing back to you in a burst of speed when the walk comes too close to the highway. (He still gets in the garbage, but nobody is perfect!) 

This is the time the disease has waited for so patiently. Sometimes it only has to wait a year or two, but often it takes much longer. 

He spies the neighbour dog across the street, and suddenly forgets everything he ever knew about not slipping out doors, jumping out windows or coming when called due to traffic. Perhaps it was only a paper fluttering in the breeze, or even just the sheer joy of running... 

Stopped in an instant. Stilled forever- Your heart is broken at the sight of his still beautiful body. 

The disease is trust. The final outcome, hit by a car. 

Every morning my dog bounced around off lead exploring. Every morning for seven years he came back when he was called. He was perfectly obedient, perfectly trustworthy. He died fourteen hours after being hit by a car. 

Please do not risk your friend and your heart. Save the trust for things that do not matter.


----------



## Buddy06

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

I miss Lacy so much, it is immobilizing. It has been 13 days.....
I got the letter below a few days after she died. 



Masters,

I left so fast that I didn’t have time to say good-by and my new Master told me that dogs who get here like I did get to write ( ok I know I can’t write, so he is helping) one letter to their Earthly Masters, we don’t like the term “owners”.

Master, I forgive you if you forgive me, I know you feel like you let me down for you are the Master and it was your job to protect me from the Human world to teach me about streets and cars and to look both ways before I cross. You put up fences and make me walk with a collar and leash. You tried to teach me to sit and stay to come and fetch and for that I thank you. I am a dog, we bark and dig, run and play; we don’t always come when where called. You left the gate open but I was the one who chased the squirrel and we both lost so let’s call it even ok?

I don’t know what happened and my new Master won’t say but I do know that it changed both our lives in the shake of a squirrel’s tail. I do remember soft warm hands laying me softly on cool shady grass with Buddy looking over me and feeling that I was home. My nose was filled with familiar smells and I could hear you calling my name I tried to be a good girl and come but I had on a new collar and a new long leash. I could not see who had the other end of the leash but I knew that I had to go the way it leads.

When I got up I was surrounded by animals of all sorts and sizes, cats, dogs, bunnies, birds, cows and horse every critter I had ever seen. Some of the animals said that you had once been their Masters too and that for reasons none of them seamed to know exactly, they all had ended up here. They all gave me a welcoming sniff and lick then cleared a path to the end of the leash.

My new Master told me I was a good dog for you, he told me that there really aren’t any “bad” dogs that some dogs are just put into bad situations and that it is never the dogs fault. I don’t know what “fault” means so I’m glad that I cant do it. He told me I can stay with him for as long as I need and that someday you will come for me. He took off my leash and collar and asked me to sit under a big shade tree with him for a while. I felt young and strong but in need of a rest, so I sat with him as he softly stroked my head and we wrote you this letter.

Masters, don’t worry about me for his yard is big with a cool brook on one side and a deep wood on the other, there lots of room to run with many friends and my legs feel fresh.


Love
Your Dog, Lacy.

P.S. Please read aloud to Mr. Buddy the Alpha because we dogs can’t read.
Yet!


----------



## Crabtree

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

Jennifer. That is one of the most wonderful tributes I've ever read for a beloved pet.
Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## raysmom

*Re: Poems - my favorites*

<span style="color: #003300"> *Christmas at the Rainbow Bridge * </span>

http://www.angelbluemist.com/christmas.html


----------



## dianefbarfield

This is not specifically about dogs but has been a favorite poem of mine since childhood. I love thinking about our pets as they enter a world that is perfect for them and this says it all:

*The Heaven of Animals*

POEM VIEWS: 10734












By James L. Dickey

Here they are. The soft eyes open. 
If they have lived in a wood 
It is a wood. 
If they have lived on plains 
It is grass rolling 
Under their feet forever. 

Having no souls, they have come, 
Anyway, beyond their knowing. 
Their instincts wholly bloom 
And they rise. 
The soft eyes open. 

To match them, the landscape flowers, 
Outdoing, desperately 
Outdoing what is required: 
The richest wood, 
The deepest field. 

For some of these, 
It could not be the place 
It is, without blood. 
These hunt, as they have done, 
But with claws and teeth grown perfect, 

More deadly than they can believe. 
They stalk more silently, 
And crouch on the limbs of trees, 
And their descent 
Upon the bright backs of their prey 

May take years 
In a sovereign floating of joy. 
And those that are hunted 
Know this as their life, 
Their reward: to walk 

Under such trees in full knowledge 
Of what is in glory above them, 
And to feel no fear, 
But acceptance, compliance. 
Fulfilling themselves without pain 

At the cycle’s center, 
They tremble, they walk 
Under the tree, 
They fall, they are torn, 
They rise, they walk again.


----------



## TED MEYER

I heard an old man, talkin bout his old dog. And it got me to think. The more i thought about it the more i agreed and i wrote this song in a blink............if my dog can't go to heaven, i don't care if i do.......cause he's got just as much of a right as i do. Don't get me wrong with this song i don't hate society. It's just the way things have worked out for me.......... It's just the way i hope it to be. I'm sorry, i am a lier. There is no old man. No no it's just me. I'm sure there will be opnions, and some won't understand. But i'm sure some will agree................that if my dog can't go to heaven, i don't care if i do. He's got just as much of a right as i do. Don't get me wrong in this song i don't hate society. It's just the way things have worked out for me........... It's just the way i hope it to be.


----------



## lucy82

*Carly in my Heart...Forever*

Carly's kidneys were a-failing,
Me? I was a-wailing.
She left me in a horrid way,
Goodbye, my doggy, I say.

Carly is forever is my heart,
Nothing can break that apart.
Oh, what can I say?
God, take care of Carly til' I get there,
I pray.

In memory of the most playful dog ever


----------



## Алексей

I love this, it is not complete but it is fitting:

To the Sea

Farewell to you, unharnessed Ocean!
No longer will you roll at me
Your azure swells in endless motion
Or gleam in tranquil majesty. 
A comrade's broken words on leaving,
His hail of parting at the door:
Your chant of luring, chant of grieving
Will murmur in my ears no more.
Oh, homeland of my spirit's choosing!
How often on your banks at large
I wandered mute and dimly musing,
Fraught with a sacred, troubling charge!
How I would love your deep resounding,
The primal chasm's muffled voice,
How in your vesper calm rejoice,
And in your sudden, reckless bounding!
The fisher's lowly canvas slips,
By your capricious favor sheltered,
Undaunted down your breakers' lips:
Yet by your titan romps have weltered
And foundered droves of masted ships.
Alas, Fate thwarted me from weighing
My anchor off the cloddish shore,
Exultantly your realm surveying,
And by your drifting ridges laying
My poet's course forevermore.
You waited, called... I was in irons,
And vainly did my soul rebel,
Becalmed in those uncouth environs
By passion's overpowering spell.
Yet why this sorrow? Toward what fastness
Would now my carefree sails be spread?
To one lone goal in all your vastness
My spirit might have gladly sped.
One lonely cliff, the tomb of glory...

It is by ALEXANDR PUSHKIN

hope this helps!


----------



## blehmannwa

The old dog barks backward without getting up.
I can remember when he was a pup.
R. Frost


----------



## Алексей

blehmannwa said:


> The old dog barks backward without getting up.
> I can remember when he was a pup.
> R. Frost


haha that's a nice one.


----------



## CandiGirl

Here are a few poems that helped me find comfort when my dogs Buddy and Rex passed.

God Whispered

God saw that you were getting tired and a cure was not to be...
So HE put His arms around you and whispered, "Come with ME."
With aching hearts, we watched you suffer and saw you fade away.
Although we loved you dearly, we could not help you stay.
A loving heart stopped beating, a special friend put to rest.
God broke our hearts to prove to us HE only takes the best.
(Author Unknown)


Goodbye

With heavy hearts and a tear in our eyes, 
After all these years, we must say goodbye.
Please understand we've done all we could, 
If there was anything we could do, you know we would.

I'm sitting right here gently rubbing your ears,
While I talk to you softly, trying to hold back the tears.
The memories you gave us we'll never forget,
Especially the ones of the day we met.

One last hug and one last kiss, 
You have no idea how much you'll be missed.
To look into your eyes this one last time...
You'll tell me it's ok, you know it's your time.

Close your eyes now, and go to sleep,
We'll pray to the Lord your soul he'll keep.
Go in peace now, our friend,
We'll stay right here with you until the end.

Dream of that special day and time,
When we'll meet as the Bridge and all will be fine.
We'll run and play, side by side,
With a soft warm feeling deep down inside.

Your memory will live on in each one of us, 
You'll always be number one to all of us.
Have a safe journey through the night,
I promise when you awake, you'll be in God's light.

So with heavy hearts, and tears in our eyes...
Just for now my friend, we say goodbye.
(John Quealy)


I Only Wanted You

They say memories are golden,
Well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories, 
I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you, 
A million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you,
You never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
No one could ever fill.

If tears could build a stairway
And heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path to heaven
And bring you back again.

Our family chain is broken,
And nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us one by one,
The chain will link again.
(Author Unknown)


----------



## CuriousKira

A couple I found while searching for a poem after a friend lost her lab to cancer at 3 years old 


*His Journey’s Just Begun*

Don’t think of him as gone away-
His journey has just begun
Life holds many facets
The earth is only one

Just think of him as resting from
The sorrow and the tears
In a place of warmth and comfort
Where there are no days and years

Think how he must be wishing
That we could know today
How nothing but our sadness
Can really pass away

And think of him as living
In the hearts of those he touched
For nothing loved is ever lost
And he was loved so much.

- Ellen Brenneman


*Tomorrow*

When tomorrow starts without me, 
And I’m not there to see,
If the sun should rise and find your eyes,
All filled with tears for me,

I wish you wouldn’t cry so much,
Though I know your heart aches for me,
But remember it was for the best…
It was my time to go,

I know how much you loved me…
As much as I loved you,
And each time you’re thinking of me,
I know you’ll miss me too.

When tomorrow starts without me, 
Don’t think we’re far apart,
For every time you think of me,
I’m right here in your heart.
- Author Unknown

*My Forever Pet*

There’s something
missing in my home, 
I feel it day and night,

I know it will take
time and strength before
things feel quite right,

But know for now,
I need to mourn,
My heart – it needs to mend,

Though some may say,
“Its just a pet,”
I know I’ve lost a friend.

You’ve brought such
laughter to my home,
and richness to my days.

A constant friend
though joy or loss
with gentle, loving ways.

Companion, friend,
and confidante, 
A friend I won’t forget.

You’ll live forever in my heart,
My sweet, forever pet.

-Susanne Taylor


----------



## dakotachloe

I really should not be reading these at work in my fragile state.... oh how I miss you Duncan.


----------



## mysweetkaos

*From a Grateful Dog
*You're giving me a special gift,
So sorrowfully endowed,
And through these last few cherished days,
Your courage makes me proud.
But really, love is knowing
When your best friend is in pain,
And understanding earthly acts
Will only be in vain.
So looking deep into your eyes,
Beyond, into your soul,
I see in you the magic that will
Once more make me whole.
The strength that you possess,
Is why I look to you today,
To do this thing that must be done,
For it's the only way.
That strength is why I've followed you,
And chose you as my friend,
And why I've loved you all these years...
My partner till the end.
Please, understand just what this gift
You're giving, means to me,
It gives me back the strength I've lost,
And all my dignity.
You take a stand on my behalf,
For that is what friends do.
And know that what you do is right,
For I believe it, too.
So one last time, I breathe your scent,
And through your hand I feel,
The courage that's within you,
To grant me this appeal.
Cut the leash that holds me here,
Dear friend, and let me run,
Once more a strong and steady dog,
My pain and struggle done.
And don't despair my passing,
For I won't be far away,
Forever here, within your heart,
And memory I'll stay.
I'll be there watching over you,
Your ever-faithful friend,
... a young dog once again.


----------



## elsie

*Do dogs go to heaven?**

*
My little bully passed away, no more to breathe a sound.
I held him for the last time, then entombed him in the ground.
Day and night I wept so much, in tears I thought I'd drown.
I searched my soul for comfort, but no peace therein was found.
In great despair, I hit my knees and then began to pray.
"Father will I ever see, my dog again someday?"
I raised my eyes and saw an angel standing near a gate.
I sensed an inner peace I'd never felt before that day.
The angel smiled and said to me, "Oh man of little faith!
God sees every bird that falls; He knows your bully's fate.
I have met your little dog, I saw him pass my way.
Your precious dog is still alive; he just walked through this gate.
Paradise is lovelier than you can comprehend.
No pain or grief, no tears or fears, and life will have no end.
God gave to man His only Son, to cover all his sins.
So why would God withhold from you, your pure and loving friend?”
The angel took me by the hand and said, "Now come with me.
A glimpse of paradise I'll give, to you so you can see."
Through the gate and o'er the Rainbow Bridge we did proceed.
Through green valleys filled with flowers, rolling hills and trees.
“Wow, so this is paradise!” The place was filled with joy.
I saw my bully playing there, with dogs and cats and toys.
He also had some doggie treats, and food that he enjoyed.
He'd made a lot of new friends there, including girls and boys.
Then I saw a child come near, and hug my little mate.
She said to him, "I love you so," and kissed him on the face.
The angel said, "The child just crossed the Rainbow Bridge today.
Now she needs a little friend, to love and help her play.
God’s love for her would be enough, in that make no mistake.
But in His love, He knew full well, the child would want a mate.
This is why God called your dog unto this splendid place.
God’s entrusted her with him, ‘til you pass through the gate."
I pleaded, “May I hug them both?!” The angel answered, “No!
You’d violate a sacred site, and now it’s time to go.”
He led me back across the Bridge and through the gate to home.
He left me there with new-found hope and peace within my soul.
If someone ever asks what happens to a dog that dies,
Just give a gentle smile of joy and look them in the eye.
Take their hand and comfort them and tell them not to cry.
For dogs don’t die, they simply cross a bridge to paradise.

Dan Atcheson Poems to uplift and inspire you


----------



## GSD Parent

~Tribute To A Best Friend~
Sunlight streams through a window pane
... onto a spot on the floor....then I remember,
it's where you used to lie, but now you are no more.
Our feet walk down a hall of carpet,
and muted echoes sound....then I remember,
It's where your paws would joyously abound.
A voice is heard along the road, and up beyond the hill,
then I remember it can't be yours for your golden voice is still.
But I'll take that vacant spot of floor and empty muted hall
and lay them with the absent voice and unused dish along the wall.
I'll wrap these treasured memorials in a blanket of my love
and keep them for my best friend, until we meet above.
Author Unknown


----------



## Dainerra

I have sometimes thought of the final cause of dogs having such short lives and I am quite satisfied it is in compassion to the human race; for if we suffer so much in losing a dog after an acquaintance of ten or twelve years, what would it be if they were to live double that time? 

The misery of keeping a dog is his dying so soon. But, to be sure, if he lived for fifty years and then died, what would become of me? 
Sir Walter Scott


----------



## Jillg

This morning I sit and cry reading all of these. Sometimes I think it just might be self torture because I have no answers and no "why's". As my baby Zenzi was only 14 months old and I can't seem to hold it together. But there was no other choice with cutaneous lymphoma and metastic lung disease, end stage. 

RIP my sweet Girl Zenzi 10/3/11- 12/16/12


----------



## shreya_poddar

*My Baby!*

“There is a pain you can’t think your way out of. You can’t talk it away. If there was someone to talk to. You can walk. One foot the other foot. Breathe in breathe out. Drink from the stream. Piss. Eat the venison strips. And. You can’t metabolize the loss. It is in the cells of your face, your chest, behind the eyes, in the twists of the gut. Muscles, sinew, bone. It is all of you. 

When you walk you propel it forward. When you let the sled and sit on a fallen log and. You imagine him curling in the one patch of sun maybe lying over your feet. Then it sits with you, the Pain puts its arm over your shoulders. It is your closest friend. Steadfast. And at night you can’t bear to hear your own breath unaccompanied by another and underneath the big stillness like a score is the roaring of the cataract of everything being and being torn away. Then. The Pain is lying beside your side, close. Does not bother you with sound even of breathing.”


----------



## Touie

This is one of my most favorite poems. 
I often thought of these words while walking Touie in her final year. 
We grew up and grew old together, side by side, my best friend and sister. 
These words fit us perfectly like they were written just for us. 
I love you Touie, I always will. Rest In Peace, my beautiful Pup-A-Roo. 

The poem, authored by Gayl Jokiel, reads as follows: 

*Walk with an Old Dog*
Because you will not be forever,
Hope against time I may,
I paint your picture in my memory,
Eyes blue with age, muzzle gone grey.
Because you walked with me in springtime,
Puppy-clumsy, running free.
As you grew older we grew together.
You became part of me.
Because you shared with me my sorrows,
Not understanding, simply there.
Often spurring me to laughter,
My friend, you know how much I care.
Because the years have slowed your fleetness,
Though your spirit is still strong.
I promise I will take more time now,
So that you can go along.
Because you do not fear the future,
Living on in the now,
I draw strength from your example,
Yet time keeps slipping by somehow.
Because the day will soon be coming
When I will no longer see,
You rise to greet me, but in my memory,
You will always walk with me.


----------



## steffon

I really enjoy to visit this forum and i feel feel this poems show the true love of pepole with their dogs.....


----------



## Apple

This is not a poem, but my mum sent it to me a little while back now;

Being a veterinarian, I had been called to examine a ten-year-old Irish wolfhound named Belker. The dog’s owners, Ron, his wife, Lisa, and their little boy, Shane, were all very attached to Belker, and they were hoping for a miracle.
I examined Belker and found he was dying of cancer. I told the family we couldn’t do anything for Belker, and offered to perform the euthanasia procedure for the old dog in their home.
As we made arrangements, Ron and Lisa told me they thought it would be good for six-year-old Shane to observe the procedure. They felt as though Shane might learn something from the experience.
The next day, I felt the familiar catch in my throat as Belker’s family surrounded him. Shane seemed so calm, petting the old dog for the last time, that I wondered if he understood what was going on. Within a few minutes, Belker slipped peacefully away.
The little boy seemed to accept Belker’s transition without any difficulty or confusion. We sat together for a while after Belker’s death, wondering aloud about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter than human lives.
Shane, who had been listening quietly, piped up, “I know why.”
Startled, we all turned to him. What came out of his mouth next stunned me. I’d never heard a more comforting explanation. He said, “People are born so that they can learn how to live a good life – like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right?”
The six-year-old continued, “Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don’t have to stay as long.”


----------



## GSDLover2000

LL

We saw you one day, inside a cold, steel cage
Your eyes filled with rage
It was the day before your death, so innocent you were
You cowered into the corner, until you heard a hopeful girl say, “Her”

Her glowing black locks bounced as she skipped towards you
Your eyes brightened up, and they seemed to say, “Phew”
Before you knew it, you were home, and were as happy as can be
It was a few years later before you officially met me

You were breathtaking, your brown hair shined almost as bright as the sun
The second I laid eyes on you I knew you would be fun
The only thing that made you happy was when you made us smile
You were perfect in every way and my love for you everyday grew a mile
As you grew older, you slowed down much
But you still loved us a bunch

The day we had to lose you, was a day worth crying about
You were in pain, and this was the only way out
We loved you for many years and always will
Though you are gone I long for you still

One day you were in a cold steel cage
Then another your eyes longed with age

Lucky Lady I love you and will never stop
I promise I will pet you and walk you when we meet again high atop
You may be gone, but our love for you grows in our hearts
Goodbye LL we will never part

I wrote this about my beagle dog Lucky Lady who passed away almost a year ago. I will explain the poem. My sister went to a shelter on her birthday and found her. She was going to be euthanized the next day. We adopted her. I was only less than a year old so a few years later is when I actually "met" her. She had bone cancer and was 17 years old so surgery would only make her worse. We had to put her down. Her nick name was double L so: LL
Thats it I cry when I read this... I miss her so much


----------



## Caitlin

I wanted to share this poem. My friend sent it to me yesterday following my loss of my Mali to HSA.

"May" by Bruce Weigl

I wanted to stay with my dog
when they did her in
I told the veterinarian
who wasn't surprised
shivering on the chrome table
she did not raise her eyes to meet me when I came in
something was resolved in her.
Some darkness exchanged for the pain
there were a few more words
about the size and tumor for her age
and how we wanted to stop her suffering
from happening before us
and then the nurse shaved Mays skinny leg
with those black clippers;
she passed the needle to the doctor
and for once I knew what to do
and held her head against mine
I cleaved to the smell
and lied in her ear
that it would be alright.
the veterinarian, whom I'd fought
about when to do this thing
said through tears
that it would only take a few minutes
as if that were not a long time
but there was no cry or growl,
only the weight of her in my arms,
and then on the world.


----------



## lovemygirl

I found this on another thread over a month ago, when I began to grasp that Eva was not long for this world  It was posted on this website on another thread by Shaolin, who found it on Reddit. It is sad, but gives me a feeling of such peace... Death is not a good-bye.

---
Some of you, particularly those who think they have recently lost a dog to “death”, don’t really understand this. I’ve had no desire to explain, but won’t be around forever and must.

Dogs never die. They don’t know how to. They get tired, and very old, and their bones hurt. Of course they don’t die. If they did they would not want to always go for a walk, even long after their old bones say:” No, no, not a good idea. Let’s not go for a walk.” Nope, dogs always want to go for a walk. They might get one step before their aging tendons collapse them into a heap on the floor, but that’s what dogs are. They walk.
It’s not that they dislike your company. On the contrary, a walk with you is all there is. Their boss, and the cacaphonic symphony of odor that the world is. Cat poop, another dog’s mark, a rotting chicken bone ( exultation), and you. That’s what makes their world perfect, and in a perfect world death has no place.

However, dogs get very very sleepy. That’s the thing, you see. They don’t teach you that at the fancy university where they explain about quarks, gluons, and Keynesian economics. They know so much they forget that dogs never die. It’s a shame, really. Dogs have so much to offer and people just talk a lot.

When you think your dog has died, it has just fallen asleep in your heart. And by the way, it is wagging it’s tail madly, you see, and that’s why your chest hurts so much and you cry all the time. Who would not cry with a happy dog wagging its tail in their chest. Ouch! Wap wap wap wap wap, that hurts. But they only wag when they wake up. That’s when they say: “Thanks Boss! Thanks for a warm place to sleep and always next to your heart, the best place.”

When they first fall asleep, they wake up all the time, and that’s why, of course, you cry all the time. Wap, wap, wap. After a while they sleep more. (remember, a dog while is not a human while. You take your dog for walk, it’s a day full of adventure in an hour. Then you come home and it’s a week, well one of your days, but a week, really, before the dog gets another walk. No WONDER they love walks.)

Anyway, like I was saying, they fall asleep in your heart, and when they wake up, they wag their tail. After a few dog years, they sleep for longer naps, and you would too. They were a GOOD DOG all their life, and you both know it. It gets tiring being a good dog all the time, particularly when you get old and your bones hurt and you fall on your face and don’t want to go outside to pee when it is raining but do anyway, because you are a good dog. So understand, after they have been sleeping in your heart, they will sleep longer and longer.

But don’t get fooled. They are not “dead.” There’s no such thing, really. They are sleeping in your heart, and they will wake up, usually when you’re not expecting it. It’s just who they are.

I feel sorry for people who don’t have dogs sleeping in their heart. You’ve missed so much.


----------



## brightspot

<sob> I am all Verklempt. :teary: This thread is breaking my heart.

A DOG FOR JESUS
Written By: Rudyard Kipling

I wish someone had given Jesus a dog
As loyal and loving as mine
To sleep by His manger and gaze in His eyes
And adore Him for being divine. 

As our Lord grew to manhood His faithful dog 
Would have followed Him all through the day
While He preached to the crowds and made the sick well
And knelt in the garden to pray. 

It is sad to remember that Christ went away
To face death alone and apart 
With no tender dog following close behind
To comfort its Master's Heart. 

And when Jesus rose on that Easter morn
How happy He would have been 
As His dog kissed His hands and barked its delight
For The One who died for all men.

Well, the Lord has a dog now, I just sent Him mine 
The old pal so dear to me 
And I smile through my tears on this first day alone
Knowing they're in eternity. 

Day after day, the whole day through
Wherever my road inclined
Four feet said, "I am coming with you!"
And trotted along behind.


----------



## NormanF

Umbra Mea Negru (In Memoria Cubby, Iubit Caine Pentru Vârstele)

Te-am pierdut azi, ai fost lumina mea și viața mea
Umbra mea negru nu mai mă însoțește
Plimbari noastre zilnice sunt acum legenda de amintiri
Dragostea mea, te murit în prim dvs. de viață!
În durerea mea, îmi amintesc de tine cu toată inima mea
Și pe amintindu-vă, mă simt plină de bucurie!
Dulce, de neînlocuit vă este drag sufletului meu acum
Și în plânge mea, tot ce vezi este dragostea și prietenia ta.
Mulțumesc, Cubby, pentru binecuvântarea viața mea în ultimii ani.
Sunteți pierdut cel mai mult și vă va fi întotdeauna
O sursă de putere respectă, fericire și confort
Acum, că sunteți trecut pe la Podul Rainbow
Fie ca Dumnezeu să vă păstrați în viața mea de departe până la o zi
Vom imbratisa cu siguranță din nou în cer și prietenul meu -
Prin toți anii, eu nu pot să aștept să te văd din nou.

My Black Shadow (In Memory Of Cubby, Beloved Dog For The Ages)

I lost you today, you've been my light and my life
My black shadow no longer accompanies me
Our daily walks are now the legend of memories
My love, you passed away in your prime of life!
In my grief, I remember you with all of my heart
And on remembering you, I feel filled with joy!
Sweet, irreplaceable you is dear now to my soul
And in my lament, all I see is your love and friendship.
Thank you, Cubby, for blessing my life the past few years.
You are missed most of all and you will always be
A source of abiding strength, happiness and comfort
Now that you're passed on to the Rainbow Bridge
May God keep you in my life from afar until one day
We'll surely embrace again in Heaven and my friend -
Through all the years, I can't wait to see you again.


----------

